# Suche Bauplan Temperaturanzeige PT100 für so 3-5cm hohe LED oder für LCD



## maxi (12 September 2006)

Hallo,


ich suche einen Bauplan / Bausatz für eien Temperaturanzeige 2 oder 3 Stellig 0-99 Grad oder 0.0 bis 99.9, darf aber auch bis 999.9 gehen

entweder LED so 3-5 cm hoch wie man bei Conrad bekommt oder einen LCD (Aber kein Electronic Essembley) mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## deh0511 (26 September 2006)

*Pt 100*

ich würde versuchen ein fertige LED modul zu bekommen und die segmente mit LED`s nach zu bauen


----------



## Jester_Koblenz (29 September 2006)

Hallo!

Habe mir letzt Angebote eingeholt für LED-Anzeigen.

Schau mal ob was für Dich dabei ist

www.woehrleweb.de

www.schriever-schulz.de

www.siebert.de


----------

